# Help me to solve loop-login problem in ubuntu 11.04



## Sathish (Aug 1, 2011)

I have an up-to-date ubuntu 11.04 system in multi-boot environment with Win XP and Win7 ultimate where grub2 is default boot loader. 
Yesterday, i have some strange problem that while entering username and password in login window, unity desktop could not load and the login screen come again like a 'loop'. i have tried to load ubuntu classic, safemode, no effect and some commands (as follows)
"sudo service gdm stop (then startx)
"sudo dpkg--reconfigure gdm"
"sudo apt-get --purge --reconfigure install gdm gnome-session"

But nothing were solve my problem. 

Pl help to solve the problem at least. 
My system config; AMD Athlon 6400 3.2. GHz, 2GB DDR2, Nvidia 9600 GT Graphic card, Asus M3N*** motherboard. multiboot


----------



## vaithy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, sathish!

I have seen the same problems from Lucid but Ubuntu developers are sleeping on this bug and same is continuing even in Natty ,
Since I always maintained two Linux distros, whenever one failed I transfer the contents to other than reinstall the OS is only solution that I have.. In your case, some details are needed..
1) whether power failures/ lowvoltage affected ?
2) before it happened did U update it?
3)before the power failure (if item 1 is correct) did you do any work such as 'sudo'  transferring some files from other OS  partitions?
 Now try with safemode log in and watch what will happen 
or in the log in window select  'classic Gnome' (in case your default is 'Unity') if gnome is your default login with metacity/or another window manager (if you installed it)
with regards,
vaithy


----------

